# Save A Thread, Forum Suggestion



## xxxxdoe (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey, I've been reading around here for a few months now and there is so much great information from so many different people, in so many different threads. 
I generally just cut and paste to document or saving the page when i find something good but yesterday I came to the realization that it would be fantastic to be able to save an entire thread. I did a bit of searching and i found this program you can install on the board itself. 
Download Forum Thread To Your Computer (vB 3.5.x) - Page 3 - vBulletin.org Forum

While this would be great for me to save growing info I'm afraid it would also be beneficial to law enforcement . 

I'd love to see this implemented if possible, or an admins take on this. 

Thanks.


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 5, 2008)

*I just "copy" and send to desktop, then open when needed.. If the server doesn't screw you..*


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 5, 2008)

Everyone should have an adobe pdf printer setup on their computer, if not go pick up acrobat its free and then click file-print -pdf


----------



## xxxxdoe (Aug 5, 2008)

That's solid for saving one page of the thread but I want to be able to save the whole thread, like someones entire journal for instance. I think the easiest way would just be to go through the pages one by one and save them in an organized fashion. 

Thanks for the pdf suggestion, I never knew you could print a webpage to pdf.


----------



## Trey57 (Aug 6, 2008)

Here's how I save BIG Threads...
(Text only with links to pictures)

I you click on the thread tools function on the top of the pages they have a show printable version.
I click on that then the page pops up in text form....
Then I click on the "Show 40 posts per page" thats right underneath the page links on the top right of the page....
This turns a 200 page thread into a 50 page thread since there are more post per page...

Alot less clicking and files


----------



## Florida Girl (Aug 6, 2008)

Well essentially you are saving a thread by subscribing to it. Now I know that list get's pretty damn long in the Control Panel.... here's what I do:

1. Create new folders in my Control Panel for threads I know I want to keep always
2. Once I post or subscribe to a thread if it's one I want to keep I move it to one of my created folders.
3. Then I can go through and delete all the old misc. subscriptions every few weeks.... but I still have the ones I wanted to KEEP in my other folders.


----------

